# saftey of a DIY rimless 40 breeder



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to upgrade to a 40 breeder by the end of summer (36x18x16). I definitely want it to be rimless, and am wondering if I can DIY it or if that's going to make the tank too weak. I'd be buying a petsmart tank to do this. Should I plan on putting in a reinforcement pane of glass across the top like the bigger tanks? 
Thanks for your help!
Scouter


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Personally, I would be very weary. That's a lot of water that can end up on the floor. I remember seeing somewhere someone did a 75g with no problems. If I were to do it, I would definately do a brace. The plastic rims on tanks are there for 2 reason. 1) it hides the the glass that usually is rough and 2) strength and integraty. Well if you do decide to do it, good luck...


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

ok, so I did quite a bit of thinking. . . Since glasscages.com doesn't deliver anywhere in my area, does anyone know where I can get a rimless 40gal tank in the Northwest? I'm pretty sure it'd have to be seattle, but I still don't know where.
Thanks,
Scouter


----------

